# Anybody Interested to Study Medicine and Dentistry in Romania



## doctorromania (Feb 19, 2013)

hey am a student of 6th year medicine in romania...its cheap here and living is cheap and lifes amazing here .
The courses are taught in english.

Anybody interested i can help them.
Thnx


----------



## minimumM (Mar 6, 2013)

hello good to read read ur post waoh good stuff so like how mush is your fees am from cameroon this my fifth year is it possible for transfer?


----------



## doctorromania (Feb 19, 2013)

minimumM said:


> hello good to read read ur post waoh good stuff so like how mush is your fees am from cameroon this my fifth year is it possible for transfer?


thnx a loot...fees is 5000 euros a year and ya transfer is possible but you have to tell me what subjects you have studied in 5th year and from where you want to transfer?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

What's the procedure for applying and what are the admission requirements?


----------



## Jawad jutt (Aug 25, 2013)

hi 
doctorromania
i want to study in romania
plz guide me


----------



## AfraTamam (Nov 26, 2013)

The education in Romania is made up of public and private institutions and is organized in levels for the coherence and continuity of education.

Currently, in Romania there are more than:


 56 higher education institutions accredited (49 civilian institutions of higher education in state universities and 7 military)
 26 private institutions of higher education accredited
 6 graduate schools.

Good Opportunity for all.


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

Could u give complete info in which university u r studying and also hostel dues.
Thank You.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangro (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,


I have done MD form Ukraine and interested to enter in 6th year in your university. Is it possible? I can pay for your services if you manage this issue.


Thanks


----------



## dr__az (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello,
if any one needs any help to get through any university in Romania in any faculty or for bachelors or masters. i can help you out with all the application process and i can assure you to complete the whole registration process. 

Apart from that if anyone has any questions or doubts or any kind of details required in relation to anything in Romania please feel free to contact me and i will help you out completely. 


I have myself done my undergraduation in Romania and doing my residency here now. 

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



Bangro said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have done MD form Ukraine and interested to enter in 6th year in your university. Is it possible? I can pay for your services if you manage this issue.
> ...


Hello Bangro,

Please send me your email address via private msg. and i will contact you.
I tried sending you my details but i guess it wasnt getting sent. so please send me your contact details via private msg . 

thanks


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2015)

doctorromania said:


> hey am a student of 6th year medicine in romania...its cheap here and living is cheap and lifes amazing here .
> The courses are taught in english.
> 
> Anybody interested i can help them.
> Thnx


I am a 5th year medical student from a Nigerian university and I want to transfer to any affordable medical school in Romania to complete my medical training. Can you be of help?


----------

